# Puppy Peeing Too Much?



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

A puppy that young ( I am guessing 9 weeks) cannot hold it for much longer than 30 minutes so plan to take him out every 15-20 minutes. You can't expect that much from him at that age.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I have to agree with RainHeart, my pup is 8 wks and he goes out to pee quite often. Sometimes I wonder where he's keeping that much pee but he comes in and less than 30 minutes later he's out again. He's been here 2 weeks and in that time I haven't been able to watch an entire episode of any show without 1 or 2 pee breaks. I think as his lil bladder gets bigger he will be able to hold it longer but in the meantime I prefer to let him out often. It sure beats cleaning it up in the house


----------



## Castaway (Dec 19, 2011)

When Cassie was a young puppy, she was like that. About 20-30 minutes after she drank, she'd have to go.

She was able to hold it overnight just fine at about 12 weeks... yet at night, I had to let her out twice an hour. 

She also learned about the treats when she went out... so pretty soon, she asked to go out, went 5 feet out in the grass, sat down for 10 seconds, and then came back to me, she thought she'd get a treat. Not quite my princess... you have to GO to get the treat 

I miss the days when she would go on command. These days, she has to sniff out every square inch of my lawn before deciding maybe if she wants to go. Oh, and she still wants to go out every hour, but usually just to play.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I agree with the rest-not unusual at all. At that age, I take them out every 15-20 minutes or so. I often try to time it with the commercials on tv


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I used to set a timer to take Molly out at every 15 minutes. She pottied almost every single time. I increased the time between outings as she got older. It's great to get them out frequently to empty their bladders so they don't have any accidents inside.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Puppies pee a lot! I remember taking Hank out every 15-20 min. those first few weeks. Their bladders are tiny and they haven't learned to 'hold it' yet. It will get better.


----------

